# Cyclogest



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

Are there any side affects to Cyclogest. I'm due to test on 21/7 after having 2 blastocysts transfered. At the moment I'm getting a rather sicky feeling and also a horrible taste in my mouth. I know these can be PG signs but surely they are too early. If anything could it be side affects to the drugs? I do also have a bad tooth at the moment, wonder whether this could be causing the weird sensation in my mouth?!

Thanks alot (once again!).

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Happytoddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Are there any side affects to Cyclogest.
> 
> ...


----------

